
Tumblr Terms and Privacy Policy diff - hugoroy
https://github.com/tosdr/tosback2/commit/957775e52dad75012db665f10aa628a6915a241b#diff-2
======
bentoner
Here are some clearer diffs:

Terms of Service: [https://draftable.com/gmail/compare/tumblr-
terms-65f4a0524cb...](https://draftable.com/gmail/compare/tumblr-
terms-65f4a0524cb54f77/shared)

Privacy Policy: [https://draftable.com/gmail/compare/tumblr-
privacy-6602dd29a...](https://draftable.com/gmail/compare/tumblr-
privacy-6602dd29a13cab3e/shared)

~~~
cordite
Wow, that was amazing to look at! Much easier than a github diff of HTML.

------
Torgo
If you're younger than 13, don't use Tumblr.

-Ask your parents for an Xbox or try books.

+Ask your parents for a Playstation 4, or try books.

Playstation 4 confirmed next-gen console winner by Yahoo. Is that good or bad?

~~~
duaneb
I wonder how many 13 year olds will read that....

~~~
Drexl
I'd wager less than 10.

------
Sambdala
_- <p> If you are a registered user, you can access and delete most
information associated with your Account

+<p> If you are a registered user, you can access most information associated
with your Account_

------
evan_
You can get rid of the irrelevant white-space changes by adding ?w=1 to the
URL:

[https://github.com/tosdr/tosback2/commit/957775e52dad75012db...](https://github.com/tosdr/tosback2/commit/957775e52dad75012db665f10aa628a6915a241b?w=1#diff-2)

------
willvarfar
Is there a tl;dr of the shocking changes we should all be complaining about?

~~~
saurik
I don't know why this was a link to tosdr rather than Tumblr's own diffs. I am
not even certain whether to trust it as the content doesn't seem to be the
same as Tumblr's. (That, or maybe I am myself simply confused.) Regardless,
here was a "shocking change".

[https://github.com/tumblr/policy/compare/2cfe3c8668...adfff3...](https://github.com/tumblr/policy/compare/2cfe3c8668...adfff367b5#diff-
ef5d83620cbf52ab9f327cc48b35975fR46)

~~~
steveklabnik
It's in the official one:
[http://www.tumblr.com/policy/en/community](http://www.tumblr.com/policy/en/community)

~~~
saurik
But not in the one linked by this submission to tosdr.

------
zachrose
It's hard to tell which of these changes are minor legal optimizations, and
which are actually suggestive of a different relationship between Tumblr and
its users.

In the top paragraph, for instance, "personal" is struck from the phrase:
"takes the private nature of your personal information very seriously." Are
they taking _more_ of my information seriously or are they subtly suggesting
that my information is no longer "personal"?

It'd be nice to see a finer-grained diff.

~~~
zachrose
Oh:

\+ Don't do things that would cause confusion between you or your blog and a
\+ person or company, like registering a deliberately confusing URL. Don't \+
impersonate anyone. While you're free to ridicule, parody, or marvel at the \+
alien beauty of Benedict Cumberbatch, you can't pretend to actually be \+
Benedict Cumberbatch.

------
yeukhon
The first line of diff tells me how serious they took grammar into account...

From _Tumblr, Inc. ( "Tumblr", "we", "us", or "our") _ to _Tumblr, Inc. (
"Tumblr," "we," "us," or "our")_

------
dec0dedab0de
Out of context: "Tumblr may determine your location by using drone technology
and live video feeds"

